# LEOPARD EGG



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 6, 2012)

today I went to clean out my tortoises and behind one of my girls was what looked like a pile of runny egg yolk ontop of sawdust I could not see a shell just a pile of thick yellow mess could this be a broken egg??


----------



## Neal (Jul 6, 2012)

I am not sure if this is actually a broken egg, but I have noticed this type of discharge in our females before egg laying begins...which for a lot of leopards is going on right about now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 6, 2012)

It might have been an egg without the shell. This happens frequently before nesting.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi yes she has laid another 3 since but they are pinkish in colour and oval but very soft and seem to have sunk in a bit and one she sat on and is totally flat but everything still in tact are these worth incubating I have never had tortoise eggs before


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2012)

Its always worth it to try to see if they'll hatch. Usually eggs deposited on top of the ground aren't fertile. But sometimes it just means she couldn't find a good spot to dig. So give it a try.


----------



## Tom (Jul 11, 2012)

Not likely that anything will come of those. Many females do this as they get ready to lay for real for the first time. I call it priming the pump. Just made that up, but it works for me.


----------



## Edna (Jul 11, 2012)

Chickens produce a few duds as well in the process of bringing the egg-production machinery into working order.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Jul 11, 2012)

Are eggs normally soft and sink slightly if it's a good clutch just so I know in the future lol


----------

